
Why we should build human-level artificial intelligence - elocinstr8t
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-we-should-build-human-level-artificial-intelligence/
======
elocinstr8t
I don't know what to think about this. Do we really need an AI with human-
level of intelligence? I don't doubt that AI helps make our jobs easier, but
should we really build an AGI just because we can? What do you guys think?

